# I'm Moving



## wrmiller

Some may not know (nor care) about the layoff I recently got caught up in, but for those who do, here's an update of what's going on at the moment.

Apparently, hiring a 'older person' in the high-tech arena is not a popular thing to do right now. So... The house sold, but I took it in the backside a bit as the market here has softened after the layoffs this year of all the high-tech/high-paying jobs around here. But it sold, so all is good. Being as we are getting into the off-season for movers, I managed to snag a pretty good deal to load up the house, store it locally for a couple of months, and then deliver it to the new homestead once we find it. Including the machines! When I showed the mill and lathe to the guy giving me the estimate, he just snorted and said that they move gun safes that weigh more than my mill. Boy was that a huge load off my mind! And not as expensive as I thought it would be. Sometimes peace of mind is worth a little extra...

So the movers are showing up on the 29th and I'm up to my neck in trying to get the shop ready for transport. Everything has been going pretty good, but I kept coming back to my little pile of metal that I have accumulated over the the last three years. I roughly figure that I have about 500 lbs or so of metal so just throwing it in a couple of those covered tubs from Lowes wasn't going to cut it. Then the idea of a wooden box on a furniture dolly (one of those 1000lb ones) came to mind. So that's what I did.




A couple of 4'x2' pieces of 3/4" plywood, a long piece of 2x2", and a dolly. Problem was that I don't have any woodworking tools, and aside from a little race car in Cub Scouts, I've never really tried to make anything out of wood. Bought a little 13" hand saw, the wood, and some screws, and had at it. Left arm was getting real tired after sawing all the pieces, but the little impact driver and screws made the assembly real quick. It's not pretty, but it will get the job done. The box is 30"x19"x12" tall and screwed down to the furniture dolly. In the pic I have the steel in there except for a couple of large rounds and two large plates of grey iron. It is already heavy as heck and I haven't even loaded the aluminum yet. It is going to take at least two guys to move this, and I'm going to suggest that instead of trying to push this up a loading ramp that they load it on the lift-gate truck that is coming for the machines.

On the 30th we are driving down to our daughters house in Queen Creek, AZ. She is putting us up (and putting up with us) until we can find something to live in. Will try to find something in AZ, but it's not looking real good. We also have our eye on the Abilene area in TX as a possibility as homes that we can afford are fairly abundant down there. Looking for a house with either a two-car garage, a one-car and a carport (wife doesn't want her car out in the weather), or some combination of the two and a small workshop. I have a few saved in Zillow in both AZ and TX so we will see what happens. There's this nice older house sitting on 2 acres with a 30x30 shop out back in TX that I have my eye on... 

I will have one of my computers at my daughters so I will likely get on here from time to time. I will also have my iPad. You guys take care and hopefully this life-altering situation ends well.


----------



## Uglydog

Glad you have a plan, and that it is working out.
The crate idea is a solid one. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## wrmiller

Coming from a guy who always seems to have a plan, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Stonebriar

Awesome news to hear you are moving ahead.  Sitting around waiting is no fun.  I'll be waiting to see your new setup. Congratulations.

Rick


----------



## brino

wrmiller said:


> Including the machines!



That's great news that you get to keep them!

I wish you all the best in finding the new place, and I am glad to hear you'll still be posting.

-brino


----------



## jpfabricator

Godspeed my friend!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Sandia

Good luck fellow, you would be welcome in Texas, come on down. Abilene is a nice area.


----------



## wrmiller

Thanks Bob, may just take you up on that!


----------



## francist

Good luck to you there, Bill. Hope things go your way and you settle in a nice spot. All the best,

-frank


----------



## JimDawson

Best of luck Bill!


----------



## Subwayrocket

Sorry to hear about the layoff .  I got caught up in a restructuring about 6 yrs ago ...kids in college, mortgage ... It can be pretty devastating when it comes unexpectedly , everything was going well then your whole plan gets turned upside down .
Good luck with everything and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Another chapter opens friend, you'll be back on your feet in no time.
i wish you all the best!


----------



## Bill W.

Bill... When you and the wifey walk into that cool new place, it will reach out to you and it will feel like puttin' on a pair of old slippers.
Good luck on the future...  Bill


----------



## Firestopper

Best of luck amigo!


----------



## FOMOGO

Hope your search for a new shop, err, I mean home, goes well. We'll miss you here in CO, but home is where the machines, oops, heart is. All the best in your future adventures. Cheers, Mike


----------



## dlane

Best of luck Bill, I'm kinda in the same situation, except there real proud of the dirt here  a gofer hole is 20k. Any thing closer to daughter in New Mexico perhaps , although Texas was good don't know much about Abilene or NM
Moving back closer to family can be a pain in the wallet.
Your a machinist ,do your move carefully get what matters


----------



## wrmiller

Hey dlane: We considered NM, but they tax everything. Even my SS when I can qualify to get it. I will try to get some gig doing something wherever we land, but I'm pretty certain that my career in the high-tech is toast. The youngsters of today are not interested in anyone who has designed real products and wants to work. They are more interested in 'flex hours', 'safe zones', and social media.  

I'm not a real machinist nor a CNC operator, but maybe I can find a shop that will let me sweep the floors or something. I was a master automotive technician for a while back in the day so maybe I can get a gig at a local auto parts store. I'm not familiar with the local laws in TX yet, but I am still considering hanging out a shingle as a pistolsmith if we land there or in AZ. I'll figure something out.

Living on a shoestring will be the new way of life I'm afraid. If you see an Old Guy rummaging around in a junkyard for scrap, don't shoot. It may be me.


----------



## JimDawson

wrmiller said:


> I'm not a real machinist nor a CNC operator, but maybe I can find a shop that will let me sweep the floors or something. I was a master automotive technician for a while back in the day so maybe I can get a gig at a local auto parts store. I'm not familiar with the local laws in TX yet, but I am still considering hanging out a shingle as a pistolsmith if we land there or in AZ. I'll figure something out.



Bill I think you have a lot more going for you than you are willing to admit.  Right now you are still recovering from the shock of an unexpected layoff and the need to make an instant adjustment.  That will resolve itself soon.

I know you are a machinist, I have seen your work.  Would you be a good production machinist? Probably not, but that's not what you want to do anyway.  You have a very wide skill set, maybe it's time to put all of that to work.  Just based on your posts on H-M, this is what I see so far:

Mechanical
Electronics
Machining
Programming
Gunsmithing
Problem solving
That's a pretty good looking resume, it says ''Yeah, I can do that, now what's the question'' .  The fact that you already have machine tools is a real plus, but that is only one tool in the box.  You have an opportunity and the skills to make some real money once you get settled in your new place.  Working for someone else is making money for them, not you.

Have confidence in yourself, you can do it.


----------



## wrmiller

Hey Jim,

Yea, you're right. But sometimes it's hard to appreciate the forest when you keep smacking your face into the trees. LOL...

Been very irritable with everyone of late, including my wife and she certainly doesn't deserve it. This is the second time in the last 20 years where I had a pretty good plan going and then Life comes in and kicks the apple cart over. Just getting a bit tired of this.


----------



## brav65

Hey Bill, I have spent the last 8 years struggling in the Construction industry in AZ. We lost close to 300k construction jobs in the downturn. It is finally getting better, but I am still not making what I made 10 years ago. Just keep in mind that when one door closes another opens. It is difficult to put a value on age and experience, but I can tell you the I would take a grizzled old guy like us over a college educated millennial any day. I have two degrees so it is not the college part I object to. I will PM you my number give me a call when you hit town.


----------



## wrmiller

Thanks for the support everyone. Sometimes I wonder if anyone would even miss me if I were to suddenly disappear off the face of the planet.  OK, back to work...

The box of metal (heavy metal box?) is done. Not pretty, but it's solid and should get the job done. It will take two just to push thing thing around on level ground. And it is packed full to the top! Gotta be 500-600 lbs.






I used some leftover pieces to fashion a makeshift 'lid' for it so pieces don't grow legs and walk off while in storage.


----------



## roadie33

Find some acreage some where you like and build a 40' x 60' Metal shop. Build some living quarters along one side and then you don't have to go far to do any playing in the shop.


----------



## cvairwerks

Bill: If you guys wouldn't mind being in the Fort Worth area, I can point you to some jobs within our company.


----------



## wrmiller

Might be wort a shot. Send me a PM and we'll talk. Thanks.


----------



## wrmiller

roadie33 said:


> Find some acreage some where you like and build a 40' x 60' Metal shop. Build some living quarters along one side and then you don't have to go far to do any playing in the shop.



If I were single I just might do that. 

I actually found one similar but larger that would have worked. I think it was a former welding or machine business. The wife just shook her head and said "Heck No!" (or something like that...).


----------



## Bill Gruby

Sorry to hear of the lay-off Bill. It's always tough when it happens and usually at an inappropriate time. Jim and others have some real sound advice. You are good at what you do, no one can say different. Hang in there all will work out.

 "Billy G"


----------



## BRIAN

Good to hear things are beginning to work out for you. 
Brian.


----------



## roadie33

Some friends of ours built one and it is nicer than most new homes I've been in. 
It has over 1200 sq ft of living area, and when they have family occasions it is easy to setup tables out in the shop area for everyone to sit at.
They have a porch area off the living quarters that is about 12' x 24' with a roof and has a fire pit to sit around and take it easy.
The wife told me if we ever move that she would like a place just like it. 
It was cheaper than building a wood frame house, a separate shop area and it is very well insulated, even the shop area.
I'd definitely check out some of the newer styles being built and let your wife see them.


----------



## 4GSR

cvairwerks said:


> Bill: If you guys wouldn't mind being in the Fort Worth area, I can point you to some jobs within our company.


Lot of good things happening in the DFW Metroplex right now.  My main customer I work for is located in the Denton area.  Just visited their machine shop there, nice!  The area is very diversified in different ares of manufacturing, not just one, many!


----------



## cvairwerks

4gsr: I hadn't realized until I looked this morning, that we have at least 10 machine shops within a 10 mile radius of Denton. I've dealt with Hoop's before, but that's the only one.


----------



## intjonmiller

Sorry about the layoff. I've been there more than once. The one that hurt the most for me was when they decided to "not hurt anyone's feelings" and just laid people off in reverse order of hiring date. They kept the idiots that created problems and got rid of those of us who came in and fixed them. 

Anyway, based on Jim's summary of your skills and your own accounts here, it occurs to me that a lot of these young startups with a line of CNCs tend to be run by guys without the first clue about machine maintenance and genuine mechanical ingenuity. They often have the attitude that all they have to do is buy the machines, plug them in, and feed them code and stock. Most seem too arrogant, but some may be interested in someone with real experience. The most successful startups have at least one very experienced "old-timer" (who is not necessarily very old by most people's standards) in at least an advisory position. Someone who has experience solving complex problems could really benefit them when they get into a bind. 

My recommendation is to go about it with the attitude that they need you, not the other way around. If you go in with the demeanor of a pity case then that's how they will see you and you won't ever again rise above that. 

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller

The mill's ready. Rolls pretty easy. Now on to the Lathe.




So much to do yet.


----------



## 4GSR

cvairwerks said:


> 4gsr: I hadn't realized until I looked this morning, that we have at least 10 machine shops within a 10 mile radius of Denton. I've dealt with Hoop's before, but that's the only one.


Hoops is one of the shops we deal with.  The other is Marshel Machine.  Ken


----------



## wrmiller

Question for those more knowledgeable about wood than I:

I'm using two furniture dollies to move the lathe: one under each end/foot of the bed. On these dollies, the end pieces that are carpeted are the load bearing pieces I believe as they are over the casters. The two smaller rails underneath just connect the end pieces?

So what I did was screw down a piece of 3/4" plywood onto the dolly with the idea of setting each 'foot' of the lathe bed onto the center of the dolly. I then took the cutoff from the piece that I bought and screwed it down to the center of the piece I just attached. Like this:




In this configuration, the carpeted end pieces support the weight of the load. Then I noticed the gap underneath and wondered if it would be better to put the top piece under the larger piece to better support the middle of the large 3/4" piece of wood. So I mocked it up to take a pic:




While looking ok, I am now putting weight onto the smaller attaching pieces and I don't think they were intended for that. So, my question is will 1.5" of plywood supported from the ends only support 600 lbs or so of machine bolted to the center? I am liking the original idea, and stood on it and even jumped up and down a bit but I'm not quite half the load it will have to support. It was solid as a rock. The dimensions of the larger piece is 30"x18".


----------



## JimDawson

I think either way would work.  If that is a HF dolley, the casters are bolted through both of the pieces.  I have bought several just to get the casters, cheaper than buying just the casters.  If you glue and screw everything together with some wood glue, it will be solid as a rock.  Maybe take the carpet off, that will help stiffen it up.


----------



## wrmiller

Thanks Jim. I'll stay with the original configuration. Seems pretty stout.


----------



## wrmiller

Here's one for the 'don't do this at home' category: Went to take the four bolts out of the headstock end of the lathe and nothing was even finger tight. Either I didn't check after tightening the first time, or never tightened them at all. I remember setting them loose when putting the lathe together to let everything 'relax' for a day or two, but that's all I remember. So this thing as literally just been sitting on top of the stands with the bolts only controlling lateral movement. Sheesh...

Now I haven't really pushed the lathe any as my doings don't require it. But I have had that big 8" PB chuck spinning at or near 2000 rpm with some irregular pieces chucked up. Machine never shook at all. There were a couple of rpms that would uncover some harmonic but they were very slight in that the worklight bolted to the flimsy chip guard would vibrate slightly but I couldn't feel anything when putting my hand on the headstock. I only really took notice of this when some folks were having issues with their 1340s vibrating and whatnot.

This lathe may be even better when I get it back together and this time tighten all the bolts!


----------



## jpfabricator

I moved my lathe on 1/2" plywood.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## wrmiller

jpfabricator said:


> I moved my lathe on 1/2" plywood.
> 
> Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!



Cool then a couple inches should do fine. Thanks!


----------



## GA Gyro

Hey Bill,

Sorry you fell through the cracks of the... 'we can get someone cheaper' trap... 
Seems to happen too much these days.

For what it is worth... I have a bunch of heating and AC contractor friends in the Dallas/Ft Worth area... that area has LOTS of business (they want me to move over there...  ). 
There are lots of military contractors in the area... so a couple of things might could be assumed: 
*Lots of govt contracts to keep the shops busy...
*Lots of job work for small shops to do for the larger shops...
Obviously, any assumption needs to be verified before making plans based on the information.

As I understand it... the weather is just hot... more humid to the east and less humid to the west...
Which would mean the Ft Worth area may be a bit drier... which of course would be better for the shop.

Regardless where you go... hope it works out.

Ans as some have said, I think you under-estimate your abilities...
I think you are gonna figure out something... it takes a bit to get beyond the 'change' part... and get motivated to 'just do it'... 

Keep up with us... 

John


----------



## wrmiller

Hey John: I hear you. First things first.

Abilene, according to NOAA, sits right on the North/South boundary between the humid/sub-tropical Eastern zone and semi-arid Western zones of TX. If it has to be warm, I MUCH prefer a dryer climate. So will my machines.  Once we get everything loaded onto the trucks and drive down to the Phoenix area, we will take stock of the situation and take a look at S.E. Arizona to see if anything is available/strikes our fancy. If not, then it's Road Trip Time to TX to scout around there. We'll figure something out.

I managed to get the lathe down this morning without dropping it, although it did get a little dicey a couple of times. No broken parts on either it or me. 




Now that the heavy lifting is done, I get to tackle the rest. As a good friend of my says: "Ever Forward"


----------



## GA Gyro

Yeah... ever forward... or 'just do it'... 

Glad to hear nothing on 'you' got broken moving the machinery around.

Have a GREAT one!

John


----------



## brav65

Hey Bill I forgot to mention that you are welcome to store/set up your machines in my shop.  I can hang onto them for a couple of years so you can get the move taken care of etc... Just trying to be helpful


----------



## wrmiller

I have a host of friends...


----------



## Dave Smith

Bill---I am always very saddened when someone is forced to move---I've enjoyed and followed your posts always---I used to live in your area and moved to Minnesota in 1974 when I left IBM----change can always provide a good thing and we will be praying for you and your family for much better times---I am retired and wish I lived closer so I could help you out with your move---my last move 6 years ago was a very hard move since I have so much stuff---I bought a step van and a car trailer to move myself and still haven't got it finished yet---I have about 10-20 tons of project material, so your small box looks easy---just ask God to help you--He definitely will---God bless you and your family---Dave


----------



## wrmiller

Hi Dave: Thanks for the well wishes, appreciate them. 

10-20 tons eh? What are you building, a full-size locomotive? (just kidding) It's not the actual move, although it is frustrating as I am not as strong nor able to do physical work for as long as I used to, but I guess everyone gets to that point. It's the not knowing what's coming next that's troubling. Promised my wife I'd take care of her when I married her 25 years ago. A friend who went through something similar many years ago told me that someone told him one time to "smile, it could be worse". So he did, and it did (get worse). There are no guarantees in life.


----------



## mksj

Bill, looks like you have done a fine job of getting everything neatly packed. Seems to take forever, and glad the movers didn't balk at the machinery. You might look around the Tucson or the surrounding areas. Definitely drier and about 8-10 degrees cooler than Phoenix, at least you are moving here in the fall and we are past the 100+ degree days.  I am always surprised in this area at the number of homes with acreage and often have a separate structure that can be used as a shop, and at reasonable prices. Not sure on the job aspect, but a lot of tech in southern Tucson.
Safe travels,
Mark


----------



## Dave Smith

Bill---I was born in 1943 and have heard the smile and worse saying since I was a toddler---the answer is to not fear the getting worse portion because we can (with God's help) always conquer the getting worse with a better solution---just treat this temporary situation just like you treat your shop problems that usually come up----plan a solution(asking for all members help if needed) and get the desired results you want----we are all eager to help in any way we can--you are not alone with your situation---Dave


----------



## wrmiller

The movers are showing up in the morning. Going to take down the modem/router/wi-fi tonight. See you guys in a few days.


----------



## JimDawson

Best of luck Bill


----------



## Sandia

God speed, Bill.


----------



## catoctin

Good luck with your move.  I got caught up in a layoff two years ago and am still looking for work.  The job market is not exactly friendly to folks over 60.  Hopefully you and your machines find a great place to live.
-Joe


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Hang tough Bill ain't nothing but a thing._
_          **G**_


----------



## FOMOGO

All the best with the move. And looking forward to seeing you back here. Life can be quite the adventure at times, but always way better than the alternative. Cheers, Mike


----------



## wrmiller

Hey folks,

Quick update: We have discovered that we kinda like the Sierra Vista area in the SE part of AZ. Beautiful scenery, much cooler than other parts of southern AZ because of the altitude, and the scenery is beautiful! I even hear than the local canyons fill up with hummingbirds once in a while. That's different. More importantly, there is a nice shooting range/facility about 13 miles NE of town, on the way to Tombstone. Several clubs shoot there with a variety of event types.

We are trying to buy a house close by that is bank-owned. Needs a bit of work (everything in my price range is going to need work...), but it's a decently sized house with a separate 2 car garage for the machines/shop, and it all sits on almost an acre to keep the neighbors at bay. Hoping to get the initial paperwork signed by all parties next week so we can schedule an inspection. The house was built in '03, so we're hoping for no 'surprises' coming out of the inspection.

More later...


----------



## Silverbullet

Gee Bill , your already on to the next step in your life. Sucks but you sound like you and your wife are making the best of it. Hope and pray you find the perfect place to live for both of your needs. Glad you were able to take your shop , really hurts when YA have to leave them or sell. Keep well and your spirits up , God bless.


----------



## brav65

Congratulations Bill I am glad you guys found a place to get settled!  Sounds like all the pieces are falling into place.


----------



## intjonmiller

I'm glad to hear I don't need to tell you my usual advice: get an inspection first. I've seen way too many surprises. 

Sounds like a great property and a great area, with plenty to keep you busy in and out of the shop for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Superburban

Might give the local codes, or permits department a call, and ask what it takes if you want to add on, or build a shop. I bought this place with the intentions of building a large building for storage, but found out when it was too late that they do not allow more then 1 non residential building on a lot (I have 2 acres, and approx a 20 X 30 shop, with no way to easily add on to it).


----------



## wrmiller

Superburban said:


> Might give the local codes, or permits department a call, and ask what it takes if you want to add on, or build a shop. I bought this place with the intentions of building a large building for storage, but found out when it was too late that they do not allow more then 1 non residential building on a lot (I have 2 acres, and approx a 20 X 30 shop, with no way to easily add on to it).



First things first (like moving in and getting settled at bit), but I do have quite a bit of room behind the garage so I may get a cost estimate to extend the back of the garage another 8-10' or so. I don't know a thing about this stuff, so I'm sure as heck not going to attempt it. I was in 15x20' before and here the wife is allowing me to have the entire garage, which looks to be about 480 sq ft, so I have more than enough room for now. But when I get to welding and possibly adding a wood working tool or two that may change. If I actually do start 'smithing for a living that could change things as well. I'm pretty certain I will be more limited by available funds than ambition.


----------



## maker of things

wrmiller said:


> so I have more than enough room for now. But when I get to welding and possibly adding a wood working tool or two that may change


  You are freegin hilarious!  "or two" and "that may change"... classic!  

Just remember nature abhors a vacuum, and I'm pretty sure even _thinking_ about more space will cause it to fill up when you are dealing with a shop situation.


----------



## wrmiller

Hey, I'm trying to be honest. But maybe a little vague for some. Seems to be in the air at the moment...


----------



## maker of things

Will you be able to fire a weapon outside on that property?


----------



## wrmiller

maker of things said:


> Will you be able to fire a weapon outside on that property?



Likely not. Most everyone around here is on 1-4 acres, and I don't think I'm within city limits proper, but that's still too close for lobbing projectiles around IMO.


----------



## HMF

Bill:

When you are settled and ready to start the grind, let me know. I will post your resume on our LinkedIn page. We have 1000 connections, including some recruiters. Worth a shot.

Cal Haines is in AZ, you might want to meet up and see if he has any thoughts.


----------



## wrmiller

Thanks Nels, I will keep this in mind!


----------



## HMF

I introduced you on there. Reply with your resume ,  and see if you get any bites.


----------

